# June15-30 in Lanarca



## TravelingMan (Feb 9, 2013)

I will be visiting Cyprus and staying in Lanarca for 2 weeks. This all stems from having a friend who lives there so i do have the ability to get inside knowledge but would like external help.

The biggest thing i need to know is where can i rent a room, with internet, during my stay? Are there private homes that rent out rooms, or will i need to use a hotel? Internet is the biggest luxury i need because i plan on working while i am in Cyprus and not making it a complete vacation.

Other small things i see many threads about the West coast and not the East. Am i missing something, or is the entire island beautiful ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have never heard of anyone renting out a room here. You would be best looking in holiday rentals sites for a studio.
the reason you see more posts here about the West coast is because for some reason most of our members live in the Paphos area. In my opinion the Paphos region is far more beautiful than the East coast but of course that is just my own opinion.


----------



## TravelingMan (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you, 
Do you know any holiday rental sites i could check out? In one of the threads i found one, but it dealt with Paphos and Lamissol.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

TravelingMan said:


> Thank you,
> Do you know any holiday rental sites i could check out? In one of the threads i found one, but it dealt with Paphos and Lamissol.


Lamissol, now that's a new one!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> Lamissol, now that's a new one!


its somewhere near PATHOS I think


----------



## TravelingMan (Feb 9, 2013)

SWJ said:


> Lamissol, now that's a new one!


I do what i can - looks like my best bet might be a hotel that provides internet. I hear Larnaca recently had clubs and other entertainment venues open that people have been coming to see.


----------

